# Supplements for Spine Surgery Recovery



## Jim550 (Apr 25, 2020)

Hey fellas I recently ordered some more supps from TN to help with recovery of my spinal surgery.  I already had protein, fish oil, and some eaa's on hand so this is what I got.  Let me know what you think or if you think there is something I should definitely be taken in addition to these.  I purchased pretty much everything with my back/spine in mind things that help with recovery and/or vasodialtor to help with blood flow.

Citrulline Malate Powder	
Arginine Alpha Ketoglutarate - AAKG 2:1 Powder
Taurine Powder	
GABA Powder
Joint Support Capsules EAA's – Essential Amino Acids – Instantized Powder
Whole Food Multivitamin


----------



## ASHOP (May 2, 2020)

Do you have inflammation? Tumeric would be worth trying.


----------

